
Check out the background CSS trick on this blog's posts - AndrewWarner
http://jarredbishop.tumblr.com/
======
timr
He's using the background-attachment property:

<http://www.w3schools.com/Css/pr_background-attachment.asp>

Using it in a div like that is a fairly spiffy effect.

------
dbz
My personal opinion is that I don't like it. I just dislike having things move
when I don't expect them to -unless they are amusing me. But in this blog
post, imho, it is subtracting from everything else rather than adding a
pleasing design effect.

~~~
windsurfer
This amuses me.

------
edd
I first saw this done on the CSS Zen Garden a number of years back. Its still
live here:
[http://www.csszengarden.com/?cssfile=http://www.timpelen.com...](http://www.csszengarden.com/?cssfile=http://www.timpelen.com/extra/zen/zengarden.css)

------
thinkbohemian
Up voted for creative design, and pics of the dentist-kid in the car freaking
out in the last div.

Anyone seen practical application of this, or is it mostly for funzies?

~~~
ars
I've seen it used for an effect where it looks like you are raising and
lowering a flag on a pole as you scroll up and down.

~~~
Pistos2
Would you happen to have the URL for that?

~~~
ars
Sorry no, it was an eBay auction of all things. But I don't remember what for.

When you scrolled the ebay page it had that affect, but it was not in the
entire page, just in the description area of it.

Basically you attach the flag to the background (fixed).

Then the pole moves normally as the page moves. Use z-index and move the flag
on top of the pole, and it's quite a cool effect.

------
AndrewWarner
I read about it here: <http://www.unmatchedstyle.com/gallery/jarred-
bishop.php>

------
chsonnu
I have NoScript enabled and see nothing spectacular. This is probably more of
a JS trick than a CSS one.

~~~
marilyn
What is the motivation of NoScript in this day and age? You miss so much neat
stuff now without out it.

~~~
david
So you can go on web forums and say "Well I really don't see it so you must be
cheating with some JS stuff...".

